# Plugin für Quellcode -> UML ?



## Wang (20. Okt 2011)

Moin'!

Weiß jemand, ob es für Eclipse ein Plugin gibt, das aus bereits vorhandenem Quellcode ein UML-Diagramm erstellen kann?

Thanks!


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2011)

*verschoben*

Ja, da gibt es mehrere.

Hast du die Suchfunktion schon gefunden?


----------



## Wang (20. Okt 2011)

Sorry,... 

Ziemlich krass wieviele Produkte es da gibt... Nachdem viele kostenpflichtig sind und damit wegfallen, habe ich jetzt ESS-Model installiert.

Soetwas habe ich bisher nie gebraucht, weil ich noch nie fremden Code lesen musste, der a) länger und b) völlig kommentarlos ist. Bisher war mir auch das im Code verwendete "Visitor Pattern" fremd und gerade bei den Patterns erleichtern Diagramme das Verständnis...


----------



## Wang (20. Okt 2011)

Das Programm ist nicht zu empfehlen... Die Diagramme stiften mehr Verwirrung, als dass sie nützlich sind.

Ich werde es jetzt selbst per Hand auf Papier zeichnen.


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2011)

> Ziemlich krass wieviele Produkte es da gibt...


Ja 



> Soetwas habe ich bisher nie gebraucht, weil ich noch nie fremden Code lesen musste, der a) länger und b) völlig kommentarlos ist. Bisher war mir auch das im Code verwendete "Visitor Pattern" fremd und gerade bei den Patterns erleichtern Diagramme das Verständnis...


Das kommt mit der Zeit, tonnenweise fremden Code lesen gehört zum Alltag, mir ist (Inline-)Kommentar-freier Code lieber, weil der (normalerweise) sauberer ist (erkennt man u.a. sehr kurzen Methoden und eben daran, dass keine Inline Kommentare verwendet wurden).

Design Patterns solte man schon mal lernen, es geht dabei hauptsächlich um Wiedererkennung und Kommunikation.


----------



## Wang (20. Okt 2011)

Dann bin ich beruhigt. 

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie man durch das Studium kommen kann, ohne mit wichtigen Techniken in Berührung zu kommen: Den Compilerbau habe ich mir freiwillig "angetan", weil man einerseits endlich wieder Java anwenden kann und sich andererseits wichtige Konzepte aneignet. Da das wie gesagt freiwillig ist, sind wir nur eine beschauliche 8-Mann-Truppe (okay, eigentlich 7-Mann und eine Frau :lol: ).


----------

